# Peeling Ceiling Paint



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I'm about to renovate my main bath. The ceiling has had an area where the paint is peeling from the ceiling. This is an area just outside the shower. It appears the previous home owner did not use the appropriate paint/primer when painting the ceiling. I scrapped the pieces that were hanging however it's not the entire ceiling, just a small section. I've attached pictures. If you look closely you can see the area I scrapped away, down to the previous layer of paint.

Do I need to scrap the entire ceiling, removing this entire layer? Or, is there a primer I can use on top of this and repaint?


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

use some mad-dog primer over the whole ceiling and repaint - you will be glad you did.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Is there a fan in there?


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

PlainPainter said:


> use some mad-dog primer over the whole ceiling and repaint - you will be glad you did.



Thanks. Does this need to be ordered or can I get it at my local hw store?


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

reveivl said:


> Is there a fan in there?


Yes. It will be replaced though.


----------



## mrpaintguy (Feb 19, 2008)

Your best bet is to scrape all that will come loose, tap areas with the butt of your scraper handle to test for looseness.After scraping is complete- wipe peeled areas to ensure no chalk is there, use a top line oil based stain sealer over the whole ceiling(before any patching or skimming, reprime over patching, if a flat finish is desired then I would topcoat with a good oil based flat enamel such as Ben Moore calcimine recoater.


----------



## HudsonCont (Jul 31, 2007)

I find oil primer does well in bathrooms with little ventalation.


----------



## BCPNJ (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree with all above. 

After your prep work,what I use in painting bathroom ceilings with the same problem is an exterior paint. I use BM, but any exterior latex should do the trick. 

Good luck and get a powerfull fartfan.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

What's that dark spot in the lefthand corner of the picture?:detective:


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> What's that dark spot in the lefthand corner of the picture?:detective:



There are 3 or 4 spots (mold) on the ceiling.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jerome8283 said:


> There are 3 or 4 spots (mold) on the ceiling.


Sounds like it's geting wet. From the shower?


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Sounds like it's geting wet. From the shower?


It's from the humidity. The family doesn't always use the fan and the bath is small.


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

jerome8283 said:


> It's from the humidity. The family doesn't always use the fan and the bath is small.


I think it's time to have a family meeting :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jerome8283 said:


> It's from the humidity. The family doesn't always use the fan and the bath is small.


Is that a flat paint on the ceiling? Get everyone to start using the fan. And if it is flat paint on the ceilng, then after repairing and priming, paint w/ a semi-gloss enamel.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks to me like the popcorn texture is coming off. You're better off getting rid of the rest of it instead of patching it. A nice slide or knockdown texture looks better anyway. 

To get rid of the rest of the texture, spray it down with warm water, and lots of it, then what doesn't fall off, peel off gently with a 6" broad knife. Leave the fan on for about a day to let the drywall breathe then float any nicks and seams smooth. After that, I'd suggest a hock and trowel texture. Just mix your mud pretty thin, pour it out in a tub, then take your hock and push it down in the mud, then stick it on the ceiling. Move it around at random, being sure to apply mostly even amounts of mud to the whole ceiling. Once the tips of the mud start to dry, gently trowel down the points evenly, starting with the corner of the room that's most dry. 

Spend some time experimenting on some scrap gypsum before you texture the whole ceiling to get the results you want. Remember, thicker mud equals thicker texture. Thicker texture is harder to paint. 

After the texture is dry (at least 24 hours) you can then oil prime and paint with a good quality acrylic. Zinnser Coverstain is a good brand that's available in most places. 

You might want to replace all the popcorn texture in your house. That's what I did, and I don't regret it. It's darn near useless as soundproofing, which is its only purpose and looks dated if you ask me. A good texture is much easier to patch as well.


----------



## dincao (Feb 14, 2007)

What about the texture on the ceiling? when you patch are you going to add texture to match exisiting finish?


----------



## dincao (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess you beat me to the punch jonesy!!! good ideas


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Jonesey, You are right. If that is popcorn in a bathroom w/ a shower get rid of it. For some reason in the picture I thought it was a heavy Orange Peel texture.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

The pic is close up and the ceiling may appear to be textured but it's not. After looking at it again, it isn't smooth and does have a textured appearance if you look at it closely. I do not want the textured appearance so I'm thinking the best approach is to remove as much as possible and use an oil based flat enamel topcoat after applying an oil based stain sealer over the whole ceiling as suggested.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jerome8283 said:


> The pic is close up and the ceiling may appear to be textured but it's not.


That's a textured ceiling. Just sayin.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> That's a textured ceiling. Just sayin.


ok. Is what I plan to do not feasible?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jerome8283 said:


> I do not want the textured appearance so I'm thinking the best approach is to remove as much as possible and use an oil based flat enamel topcoat after applying an oil based stain sealer over the whole ceiling as suggested.





jerome8283 said:


> ok. Is what I plan to do not feasible?


Depending on what end result you are looking for. Assuming a nice ceiling. You will need to remove all of the texture, and most likely have to skim coat the ceiling. Then prime and paint.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

When you do all the necessary repairs (I agree with above suggestions) and remediate mold and causes for it (FAN), I would suggest Zinsser's Perma White.

I'm not a big fan of too many Zinsser products (they shoulda stayed ONLY in the shellac business), but I used the Perma-White in my own family bath (moisture, peeling, and mold before) and have absolutely NO trouble in five years (knock on wood).


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would check and see if you have a roof leak around the riser, when there is mold under paint and text I would look at the ceiling to be removed.:whistling



www.frankawitz.net


----------

